# Surface skimming versus Protein skimming



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a noob question, but what is the main difference between surface skimming and protein skimming? 

Does surface skimming just break down the slick on the surface, whereas protein skimming actually removes the protein residues?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Basically, yes, what you said.

In a sump system, the overflow itself basically works as a surface skimmer. While they both have the word "skimmer", they do vasty different things.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok. Why might one skim the surface of the water and not protein skim? Is it possible to maintain weekly WC's at 5% total volume (10 Gallon tank) and just surface skim? 

Maybe once a month do a larger 15% WC? I know that protein build up can cause algae issues, etc.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

In my opinion you should always employ some type of surface skimmer if anything just to reduce the unsightly film that will accumulate on top of the water, it will also provide another means of aeration by breaking the surface of the water.

I think it really depends on the bioload of the tank as to how frequent you need to do your water changes. What are you stocking right now?


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

rrobbiiee said:


> In my opinion you should always employ some type of surface skimmer if anything just to reduce the unsightly film that will accumulate on top of the water, it will also provide another means of aeration by breaking the surface of the water.
> 
> I think it really depends on the bioload of the tank as to how frequent you need to do your water changes. What are you stocking right now?


Would this recommendation also apply to freshwater aquariums?
Or would this only apply to Saltwater.

I've read somewhere that the cost of Saltwater is greater so removing the water via WC would not be as economical as a skimmer. But idk if that's a reasonable argument :/


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Kajendra said:


> Would this recommendation also apply to freshwater aquariums?
> Or would this only apply to Saltwater.
> 
> I've read somewhere that the cost of Saltwater is greater so removing the water via WC would not be as economical as a skimmer. But idk if that's a reasonable argument :/


Whether you use a skimmer or not, you MUST do a water change eventually. One must remove the excess nutrients as well as replace trace elements.

Surface skimming and utilizing a protein skimmer is very diiferent. The evolution of the coast to coast overflow are prime for surface skimmer which will move any floating debris or oils to your sump/refugium where it then maybe removed via a water change or eventually through a skimmer.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Then there is reason in wanting to run both?
I'm considering a surface skimmer DIY mod to my fuge, and then a rio nano protein skimmer


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> Then there is reason in wanting to run both?
> I'm considering a surface skimmer DIY mod to my fuge, and then a rio nano protein skimmer


If you keep the surface free of crap, you allow for better oxygen exchange at the surface, and also better light transmission as there's no oils or debris blocking it from penetrating the water.

If you run a skimmer, you can reduce the amount of nutrients available in the water and thus discourage unwanted algal growth. Also, the skimmer will pick up detrius and some larger particulate matter out of the tank as well.

You want to run both as they can lead to a healthier system and a more efficient system. Better light transmission means needing less light/less time. Lower nutrients means less nuisance algae and associated care and costs.

Also, don't use the rio skimmer. It's garbage. For your size tank, just stick with WCs. if you have an overflow to surface skim, great. Unless you have a good protein skimmer, you might as well save the space in your tank for livestock.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have my powerhead agitating the surface of the water and ive never seen debris or 'oil' on the surface


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the Hagen Surface skimmer attached to an AC50 in my 20 gallon. But I use Chemi-pure elite and some Purigen as a filter media, thinking that they would remove the oils and protein film better than some macro-algae. I have another AC30 that has cheato inside.
I ran my tank like that for about a year and a half, without a protein skimmer and regular waterchanges (every 1-2 weeks). Only got one in October (a RedSea Prizm) and to tell you the truth I have not noticed any major differences both in the water parameters and in the health and well-being of my fish and corals.
I`m not dissing protein skimmers in general, its just that the Prizm is not that great (and its rated for up to 40G reef or 60G fishonly or something like that). And I`m sure the Rio nano skimmer is even worst. All nano skimmers suck. Don`t even bother with one, but spend your money on good quality carbon and don`t forget to change it when you have to.
PS: don`t think a protein skimmer is a guarantee for no-algae. I`ve seen plenty tanks online that have good skimmers and yet they are algae-farms and then there`s nanos without skimmers and no algae problems. I`ve been using tap water and no skimmer (just like in good-old freshwater  ) and I haven`t had any algae problems in almost 2 years now. _(knock on wood)_


----------

